# 2 peroids??



## Mommy.moo27 (May 9, 2011)

Hiya, just a quick question as we are ttc, my peroids r very regular every 28-30 days this month my cycle was 37days and I had my normal heavy peroid with cramps which lasted 5 days then 5 days later ive ad a lighter peroid which also lasted 5 days, this ever happened to anyone else or no why this can happen Im not in any medication or had any infections or illnesses, Thanks for any replies n reading this post??


----------

